# classroom-related anxiety leads to D & P attacks...What med may work?



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi guys, http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=029920 sorry, i posted this on the main forum and i know double posting is usually frowned on, but i really wanted to get some help from as many young adults/students as possible. please provide me your 2 cents if you think you could be of help.thanks!methical


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Methical, Have you tried Xanax? Its an anti anxiety med you take as needed. My doctor gave me the lowest dose when I told him I was nervous to fly and when I took it, it was great! I had a real calm come over me and I did not feel drugged at all, just normal. I'm really small and I had no side effects at all from it. I am also in college and I know how it feels to be sitting in a quiet classroom and all you are focused on is your stomach. Have you tried breathing exercises?? They really help sometimes too but nothing beats the Xanax! Good luck meth


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi Methical, I go through the same thing you go through, only I don't like taking meds, so this is what I do. I have to force myself to go to class, even though I'm scared to death something will happen. I'm in my senior year of high school, and I know that if I don't pass all my courses, I will not graduate, which cannot happen, my mom will kill me. So, when I'm in class and I start to freak, I just concentrate on the work. I set myself time limits. ex: Okay, I can do this for 5 mins, I know i can. (then when the 5 mins are up) you just did it for 5 mins, you can do it again. ex: I do not have to go to the washroom, I am perfectly fine, I can do this. ex: If i absolutely feel I have to go, I can just walk out of this room. But I don't have to, so I can stay right here. It's all psycological, and if you tell yourself that you are bigger than this, you are bigger than IBS, you can handle it. Because you are bigger, you are in control. Just remember that IBS is not a person, it does not have a mind of it's own. You are bigger, it uses your mind to play it's game, and as long as you control your mind, you can control IBS. Tell yourself that every day, and everytime your anxiety comes back. You are bigger than this, you can conquer and defeat it. It's a small pebble next to you, a big boulder. (now I sound like a shrink, but this works for me, seriously...)


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I might also add that my doc told me that thinking about it, and worrying about it, causes stress, and stresses messes up your system, even with meds. So if you are stressed out, and you start thinking about IBS, chances are it's going to act up and you're goign to have to leave. So don't think about it. Don't think about the fact that you have it, and don't dwell on it. Don't say "I can't do this beacuse I might have an attack".


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

That was great advice Godsent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank for the compliment. Noone actually gave me that advice (cept my doc) I just had to figure it out myself. When I wasn't on medication and I was on exchange in Quebec, the teachers wouldn't let me out of class to go to the washroom, so I had to force it. It was there that I developed the "I'm bigger than IBS" theory.. I got it from a cancer therapy treatment I heard about where they get little kids to imagine their bodies as a video games, and they're the good monsters that seek out the bad guys and kill them off. I just imagined that I'm a good monster, a big sponge that soaks up the D and keeps me reg.


----------



## michellervt (Oct 7, 2002)

My IBS got very severe when I was in my last year of college taking 8 hours worth of classes everyday. I would get very nervous and embarrassed when I had to run out of the room. I found that Paxil, Librax, and calcium helped alot. Also, I quit caffeine completely! It seems drinking a diet coke at lunch would cause quite a problem about half an hour later. Also, talking to your instructors about it helps. If they understand what the problem is, I felt less nervous going into class.


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I had the exact same problem as you only it was not just school I was terrified to even leave the house. But now, thanks to an amazingly supportive group of teachers, I am having fun and am calm at school again. My mom made an appointment with my counselor and together we had a meeting discussing my problem. My counselor gave me a special permanent pass that I can use to just leave the classroom at anytime without asking permission. She told all my teachers, and I talked with them too. All of them were super understanding, and some had actually had IBS! I sit by the door in all my classes, and now, when i have to go i just slip out quietly and no one even notices. Also, almost all schools have a special 504 plan which gives special testing conditions to people with medical conditions. I am on this plan and so for any state testing or AP exams, even SATs, I can take the test in a private room near a bathroom. Talk to your counselor and ecspecially your teachers. You'll be amazed at how supportive they will be. And just remember don't try to just ignore your symptoms, because while some people can, some people like me can't, don't make yourself suffer alone, ask for help. You'll get it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I really think you should look into hypnotherapy. I know i go on and on about this, but don't knock it until you've tried it. Maybe some other form of relaxation. Try looking on the new axiety forum for help.


----------

